# The one thing I refuse to get rid of :)



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

So as of July 7th I have been laid off from my airport job and am still having trouble finding work. I've been a little depressed lately, having no money, not being able to go anywhere. So recently I have been messing around with my trains a lot and that's when happiness struck me. I found my proto 2000 Lackawanna E8 that was i had packaged up to send to NIMT to be DCC and sound equipped ( never sent for got laid off the day before I shipped...also sorry NIMT for the package never showing up but I'm sure you realize why I never sent after reading this post). But that's when it hit me.... I still have my layout and all my trains! My girlfriend suggested that I sell them for money to get by in life but when you're down on your luck and there's just that one thing that can really make you happy all I can say is my trains are one thing I refuse to ever get rid of! 

So with that being said I asked myself, what is it about model railroading that attracts so many people? Is it the fact that it's a good stress reliever? (as long as everything is operating smoothly haha) or is it that for the couple hours you spend with your layout and trains, you loose yourself in a fantasy world where steam still thunders the rails and you're reliving the 1940's, or is it the memories that come back too you when your dad gave you your first train set for Christmas as a kid. I don't know what it is about model railroading, but there always just seems to be that thing about it that just brings happiness in a simple way and honestly, I think that's why a lot of people enjoy this wonderful hobby


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great sentiment in that post! With a positive attitude like that, life's sure to find a happier path on other fronts.

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Really a great attitude in period of uncertainty. The good news is that IT WILL GET BETTER. Glad to hear that you found a great stress reliever.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Hunting!!*

Hey fcs, Good luck in your hunt for a job...good things happen to good people and you are that. Yeah...those trains certainly take the edge off morning,noon or night. I'm a Chef and between the daily grind and my micro managing owner...my wife has seen several late nights of me out in the garage with the layout. Good luck again my friend in finding a job and we at the forum have your back.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had a lot of grilfriends in my life. I have only had one train layout. If my wife ever told me it was her or the trains, I would miss her.

( side note, The trains stuff that I am selling are not part of "my trains". I bought them to sell and raise more money for my trains. )


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Flyboy and welcome to the world of the unemployed. First thing you have to do is try to get unemployment. I got mine online and collected for 99 weeks and never stepped into an unemployment line or office. I've never been unemployed in my life but when I was it was sure great to get that check every week or two. It kept me from going under.
I got into a local flea market and started selling flags. All kinds of flags. You need a tax certificate to sell anything so you can buy wholesale and selll at a profit. That's easy to get and you can say you run your business out of your home and that's generally ok.
The main thing is to get into something you like to do and do it. Sure there 20% unemployment out there but don't forget that that means there are 80% of the people still working so the money is out there. All you have to do is go get it.
By all means keep the trains.I eventually wound up running a storage place where I had all my junk stored. I sell the stuff from units where people don't pay the rent. I work three days a week and the money is lousy but I have room in the store for my trains and a layout is under construction now. Great for forgetting your problems and just cooling your heels for awhile.
Good luck to you friend. Come talk with us anytime you want. Pete


----------



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

One thing I'd like to get into is scratch building structures and giving them detail you can't get in any kit and selling at a more than fair price. The only thing is I have no idea where to start. I have quite a steady hand and mechanical aptitude and there are a few more tools I need but for the most part i have the basics plus a little more. My problem is finding plans, no one sells plans anymore that I know of and the plans I have found are outrageously priced. Also I'm taking a gamble posting this cause with my luck my idea will be stolen out from under me haha


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Just curious but what did you do at the airport?

There are things you should never sell, those that provide(d) you with a income and those that bring you enjoyment. I have a J C Higgens bolt action 
.22 rifle my grandfather gave me when I turned 10, 55 years later I still have it. I take it out every year or two, clean it up, remember him and our times together and put it back in the closet.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

For me the trains give me a connection both to my father and to my kids. I can't tell you how many hours have been spent playing with the kids in the basement just forgetting everything that is tough about life. It's the simple things that keep you happy and centered. Good luck in your job search.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

for me the trains have helped me with not having a job and trying to find one, even if I can't run them now this moment but just having them fills me with joy and makes things better for me


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

fcsflyboy said:


> My girlfriend suggested that I sell them for money to get by in life



Those are fighting words!

I have just a Few boxes of trains.
Before we made our move up here to Idaho I talked to Mrs. NIMT about selling off some of my trains to help lighten the load and to help with moving expenses, she said NO WAY. When we found our new place; I again offered to sell off my trains to build her a new house and too give her some new kitchen things, her answer again NO WAY! 
Yep she’s a keeper!
The trains have always been a huge source of joy, and therapy for me, and I’d probably be a lot crazier than I am without them!
As far as you not sending me the engine…You dirty rotten rat… :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: …I'll make sure your price is right when the time comes for to get it done!

Hold out hope and hold onto the trains! A good job will come your way soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sean, just like you I too offered to sell all my trains to help my room mate get a new computer to replace his old computer (including my pride and joy, the one my parents got me started with) and my room mate said "HECK NO", then later he hit a spot of financal trouble and again I offered to sell my collection and again "heck no" came out of his mouth, even when I offered to use the money to help him out with school bills and things like that...so yea I hear that!! people that love your hobby and enjoy it with ya are keepers any time


----------



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

JackC said:


> Just curious but what did you do at the airport?
> 
> There are things you should never sell, those that provide(d) you with a income and those that bring you enjoyment. I have a J C Higgens bolt action
> .22 rifle my grandfather gave me when I turned 10, 55 years later I still have it. I take it out every year or two, clean it up, remember him and our times together and put it back in the closet.


I had a lineman job out at the local airport. Honestly it was the best job I've had yet! I can't even begin to tell you how much fun it was!


----------



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Sean, I'd say your mrs. is a rare catch! Haha. Don't worry I still have plans to send you my E8, I just need life to work in my favor haha. I also appreciate that you are more than fair on your pricing and there's a few things I'd love to send too ya! But my E8 is first hehe. Hopefully soon I'll find a stable source of income


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Even an unstable source of income is better than no income.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Flyboy do you have any structures that you have built that you can show us? Would you be working in plastic or wood or what? It's a tricky business that your talking about and there are far more than a few of us who have had the same or similar ideas. However you shouldn't let that stop you as you just may have something to offer that nobody else has. Give it a shot now that you have the time and see what happens. This is exactly how big companies like Walthers and Atlas and Tyco and many more got started. Pete


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

flyboy - 

Best wishes in everything!! I know being out of work is NO FUN but be patient and don't sell yourself short. And I whole-heartedly agree with the sentiments tossed around... DO NOT SELL YOUR TRAINS! If it is your source of joy, happiness, and reminds you of memories then keep them all! I have had very similar words for NIMT a while ago... I couldn't live with myself if I asked him (or "made" him) do that.

Good luck!!


----------



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

@ Norgale: I do prefer wood over plastic, I can't tell you how many balsa wood planes I've built in my life. As for what no one else offers I do have ideas such as full interior lighting with overhead fiber optic lighting and for interlocking towers I cut out the Armstrong levers from thin cardboard and hand draw a track diagram and place on the wall of the tower along with chairs and what have you. Also already I kinda do have a business super detailing and custom painting cabooses. However as for pics I only have an IPhone and I cannot figure out how to upload pics from my IPhone onto this site.

@ Mrs. NIMT... Thank you for that advice. I just need to find a girl who understands things like you do, I can't tell you how much I've been walked over by girls, but hey I'm not worried about it, I'll find the right one with time  Also hopefully I'll make some money here shortly and be able to send your husband a couple locomotives I'd like to have him sound equip but I'm sure I'll find the money soon


----------



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's the magic of model railroading or what......but........ I JUST GOT OFFERED A JOB FROM A LOCAL STABLE FACTORY 10 BUCKS AN HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

fcsflyboy said:


> I don't know if it's the magic of model railroading or what......but........ I JUST GOT OFFERED A JOB FROM A LOCAL STABLE FACTORY 10 BUCKS AN HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS!!! Stay positive and everything will fall into place.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

fcsflyboy said:


> I don't know if it's the magic of model railroading or what......but........ I JUST GOT OFFERED A JOB FROM A LOCAL STABLE FACTORY 10 BUCKS AN HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You mean stable as in they arnt going anywhere any time soon, or what?


Congrats on getting a job by the way!


----------



## Mopar Matt (Jun 29, 2012)

fcsflyboy said:


> So as of July 7th I have been laid off from my airport job and am still having trouble finding work. I've been a little depressed lately, having no money, not being able to go anywhere. So recently I have been messing around with my trains a lot and that's when happiness struck me. I found my proto 2000 Lackawanna E8 that was i had packaged up to send to NIMT to be DCC and sound equipped ( never sent for got laid off the day before I shipped...also sorry NIMT for the package never showing up but I'm sure you realize why I never sent after reading this post). But that's when it hit me.... I still have my layout and all my trains! My girlfriend suggested that I sell them for money to get by in life but when you're down on your luck and there's just that one thing that can really make you happy all I can say is my trains are one thing I refuse to ever get rid of!
> 
> So with that being said I asked myself, what is it about model railroading that attracts so many people? Is it the fact that it's a good stress reliever? (as long as everything is operating smoothly haha) or is it that for the couple hours you spend with your layout and trains, you loose yourself in a fantasy world where steam still thunders the rails and you're reliving the 1940's, or is it the memories that come back too you when your dad gave you your first train set for Christmas as a kid. I don't know what it is about model railroading, but there always just seems to be that thing about it that just brings happiness in a simple way and honestly, I think that's why a lot of people enjoy this wonderful hobby


I feel for yah bein layed off and all. I just got layed off last friday, I was mere days away from starting my tablework. So far the only thing that's kept me sain has been swapping the motor in my sister's van.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

My thought is when we get rid of our anti-christian socialist president, things will surge. business will invest again with the optimism created, and there will be work. The trains will be cathartic in the meantime.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> You mean stable as in they arnt going anywhere any time soon, or what?


That would make more sense than what came to my mind. i thought they it was a factory that builds horse enclosures.

congrats on the job mate.

i may not have known the stress of being out of work myself, but when my wife wasnt working we came pretty close to having to sell some of our stuff to make ends meet and its not a good feeling.


----------



## fcsflyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha that's correct, stable as in not going anywhere soon, they're hiring because they're expanding and hopefully it holds over for a few years and make enough money to obtain my commercial pilots license and get enough hours to get hired on an airline!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

fcsflyboy said:


> Haha that's correct, stable as in not going anywhere soon, they're hiring because they're expanding and hopefully it holds over for a few years and make enough money to obtain my commercial pilots license and get enough hours to get hired on an airline!


Congrats again. I am glad something came along quickly for you and the mere fact that there is stabilty and maybe even an opportunity to move up with the company as they expand is always a good thing - even if you choose not to and focus on your pilots licensing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

fcsflyboy said:


> Haha that's correct, stable as in not going anywhere soon, they're hiring because they're expanding and hopefully it holds over for a few years and make enough money to obtain my commercial pilots license and get enough hours to get hired on an airline!


You have to pile up a lot of hours before you'll have a shot at an airline job. Many pilots do flight instruction to rack up the hours. Figure on several thousand hours at least to have a shot of getting your foot in the door. Getting a multi-engine rating will also improve your chances.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

fcsflyboy said:


> I don't know if it's the magic of model railroading or what......but........ I JUST GOT OFFERED A JOB FROM A LOCAL STABLE FACTORY 10 BUCKS AN HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

It was the traaaaiiiinnnnssss.......believe in the traaaaaiiiiinnnnnsssss 

Congrats flyboy! Extremely happy for you!

Jim


----------

